# NeoCell Collagen Protein Peptides



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2020)

*Benefits: Beautiful Skin + Hair & Nail Health.* Neocell Collagen Protein Peptides work to nourish your core and strengthen skin health from head to toe, including hair and nails.

*Ingredients: Collagen Type 1 & 3, Hyaluronic Acid, Vitamin C & Amla Fruit Extract. *Formulated to hydrate skin with Hyaluronic Acid and visibly reduce the appearance of wrinkles with clinically studied collagen.

​


----------

